# Rhinestone Transfer on fleece



## hayesvilletshirt (Jun 24, 2009)

I am interested in applying a rhinestone transfer to a fleece jacket. The fleece is 40% recycled polyester.
Has anyone done this and had success? 
Thanks!
Sandy @ hayesvilletshirts


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

hayesvilletshirt said:


> The fleece is 40% recycled polyester.


Hi Sandy,

The 40% Polyester is not a problem. Whenever you are in doubt, try a small part of the jacket to see if you might have any issues before placing the whole jacket in there. 

Also, the jacket could have other issues like a plastic zipper or other componets that are intolerant to heat. Backpacks are the worst for having these type of issues.

Brian


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandy, you should not have a problem with the application itself. I would recommend you use a teflon sheet to protect any sensitive areas/items, like zippers, and use larger stones, as the smaller ones tend to get lost in the nap of the fabric.


----------



## hayesvilletshirt (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you both. SO you think there will not be problem of the bling coming off? I have had great success with other things, but this is my last bling and the vender I purchased it from (at the Atlanta trade show) doesn't call or email back, so I don't want to wast this last one that I have.
Any suggestions for purchasing more bling? Specifically I am looking for Yellow Jacket and JACKETS bling.
Thanks so much!
[email protected] hayesvilletshirts


----------

